# Has anyone ever had a villager give them a fairly rare/expensive item?



## teto (Aug 26, 2015)

Walker just gave me a Rococo Wall. I know it can be bought in-stores but it's quite pricey and rare to find!


----------



## Klave (Aug 26, 2015)

Ankha once gave me her pyramid which surprised me since I've never seen that available at Timmy and Tommy's. But what really surprised me is that she just casually gave me her throne. Like, I've seen that once at T&T Emporium but it was for sale for 800,000 bells. And she just gave it to me so calmly like wow.


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea, when you help your villagers, if you give them something rare then they will tend to give you back something also rare.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 26, 2015)

A couple of stuff , I think I got a Rocco lamp once


----------



## Sona (Aug 26, 2015)

Chief gave me a throne once :'D


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfgang gave me a *super* toilet.


----------



## Ravel (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah, Nan gave me a Roccoco Item (could have been the table, but I'm not 100% sure) after visiting her birthday party.


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

i think o'hare gave me a rococo item after i got a peach for him [my native fruit] so i was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## teto (Aug 27, 2015)

The Bell Eater said:


> Yea, when you help your villagers, if you give them something rare then they will tend to give you back something also rare.



I never gave him anything though. He pinged me and just... Gave me it. Real casual.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 27, 2015)

Once I had a fun trade which ended up in a profit of a throne and 200,000 bells...



So Ankha gave me her throne....


And then Drift bought it for 200,000 bells....


and then he gave it back to me!

Easy money


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 27, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Once I had a fun trade which ended up in a profit of a throne and 200,000 bells...
> 
> View attachment 145072
> So Ankha gave me her throne....
> ...



I wish that happened to me everyday XD but one time a villager gave me a rococo wall


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

I've had uchis send me hybrids in the mail and some other villagers give me rococo furniture.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 28, 2015)

Freya just gave me a Rocco floor, I was like ohh holy crap xD.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 28, 2015)

I've had my fair share of rareish stuff, but my friend got given a throne when he started playing haha


----------



## Akimari (Aug 29, 2015)

I visited Mira's house and told her that her house was really great or w/e, and the next day she sent me a throne in the mail. Needless to say she made it into my new town when I reset.


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2015)

I got a throne for free once. It was either from Chops or Tia, I forget who.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 2, 2015)

i got an alphine wall from marshal i think. not really that expensive but i was looking for that item. I LOVE MARSHAL!


----------



## cielo525 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes, I forgot who. it might have been Goldie that gave me a throne!


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 18, 2015)

Ankha gave me her throne once.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 19, 2015)

Ankha gave my alt character her throne - I was so shocked, why didn't she give it to the mayor aka me?!

I've been getting lots of Rococo furniture from everyone. Our friendship levels are really high. 

Also the Spaceship consoles set - Space Captains Seat, etc. Lots of spotlight items when I bring perfect fruit.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 22, 2015)

My daughter was given a throne. I've been playing for over two years. I've never been that lucky. She did let me buy it from her for 400k. It was when the game first came out, and I really wanted a throne. We were both broke, so I went beetle hunting, so I could pay her.


----------



## kite (Sep 22, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> My daughter was given a throne. I've been playing for over two years. I've never been that lucky. She did let me buy it from her for 400k. It was when the game first came out, and I really wanted a throne. We were both broke, so I went beetle hunting, so I could pay her.



Same here. Monique gave me a throne and I never sold it. Not sure how she acquired it because I didn't have any villagers with that item. ^^;


----------



## Lady_Rae (Sep 23, 2015)

Someone once gave me a sweets item. I was really surprised!


----------



## axo (Sep 23, 2015)

Someone gave me their gorgeous couch... I believe it was Sterling.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 24, 2015)

Ankha is very giving with her throne. She gave me it too. Plus when I gave her non native perfect fruit she gave me her picture twice. I have also gotten a lot of rococo items as well. On my second or third day of playing my second town I was at mitzi's house at she let me have her ukulele for only 1,036 bells. It was just sitting on her floor. I was shocked because I have not seen too many villagers with CT exclusive items just laying around their house like that AND willing to sell them. It was fate to have her in my all cat town.


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 3, 2015)

I dont know if this counts, but i got a lawn mower from nat (lawnmower is rare unorderable item btw)


----------



## Llust (Oct 3, 2015)

i dont give villagers rare unorderables unless they're my dreamies and i intend on keeping them for as long as a i can. otherwise, i just give them junk like flowers or orderable furniture from re-tail


----------



## AudyBanana (Oct 4, 2015)

Cheri came to my house unexpectedly and gave me a throne!


----------



## SweetSymphony (Oct 8, 2015)

Francine (my favorite villager) gave me a throne..


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Oct 10, 2015)

Midge sent me a throne in the mail one time


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 10, 2015)

^lol same
i think mira sent me a throne as well in the mail, i was extremely shocked


----------



## GrizzlyMagnum (Oct 10, 2015)

Best I've ever gotten were pictures of them and legitimate art.


----------



## HHoney (Oct 11, 2015)

GrizzlyMagnum said:


> Best I've ever gotten were pictures of them and legitimate art.



Pictures of villagers are the BEST!!! It always feels exciting.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

I did get Roccoco stuff from chief once!


----------



## oranje (Oct 13, 2015)

Eugene gave me a throne and I really wanted that for awhile. Best friend. :'3


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

I was given a throne a few months ago! Gigi gave it to me, which is funny because I was trying to kick her out. Well, I _did_ kick her out eventually... LOL


----------



## mayordarcy (Oct 18, 2015)

Erik gave me a throne in a letter a few days after he first moved to town


----------



## Inka (Oct 18, 2015)

Umm, does roccoco floor count? If so, I got one today in a trade for alpine closet from Lolly.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 18, 2015)

I've had villagers (I don't remember which ones) give both of my characters thrones.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 21, 2015)

when Kiki moved into my town from the campsite, within the first few days she game me a throne, a black katana, and a white katana.  I think a few of those were when I brought her a perfect pear.  

Later, I put the throne in recycle at its regular price (800k), and she was shopping in there and said "I-i-i had no idea a throne was so expensive!"  heh, maybe she regretted that gift...


----------



## Inka (Oct 21, 2015)

Lolly gave me the mountain bike...? I didn't even know there's stuff like this in the game...


----------



## shivarr (Oct 23, 2015)

Almost certain that in WW a villager gave me the Throne, that or it was in Recycling bin


----------

